# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Diễn đàn CNCProVN mở đấu giá, chào bán 04 vị trí banner liên kết quảng cáo

## CNC PRO

Diễn đàn CNCProVN mở đấu giá, chào bán 04 vị trí banner liên kết quảng cáo trên diễn đàn.

_Biểu đồ tăng trưởng của diễn đàn từ khi thành lập đến nay_


Nay BQT xin thông báo, mở đấu giá 04 vị trí quảng cáo ngay dưới banner diễn đàn (như mẫu, các bạn lướt qua các trang để xem trực quan hơn). Các đơn vị banner này sẽ:
- Có kích thước 240x120px
- Có thể kết hợp nhiều banner thành một. VD: 480x120px (ghép 2), 720x120px (ghép 3) và lớn nhất là 960x120px (ghép 4).
- Mỗi đơn vị sẽ được hiển thị ngay dưới banner diễn đàn (như mẫu) ở tất cả các trang (trừ trang chính diễn đàn) và ở thanh liên kết phụ (SideBar)
- Đơn vị quảng cáo sẽ được tính từ trái qua phải, từ trên xuống dưới (theo thống kê mức tối ưu cho khã năng hiển thị từ cao xuống thấp).
- Việc mua & chọn vị trí quảng cáo sẽ thông qua hình thức đấu gia với mức khởi điểm.
- Người tham gia có thể đấu cùng lúc để giành nhiều vị trí (sẽ có hướng dẫn cụ thể) cho cho các banner lớn hơn hoặc đặt nhiều banner cùng lúc.
- Các banner mẫu dưới bài viết, cuối trang đều không được mở. BQT sẽ xem xét và có thông báo mới nếu có thay đổi.

*Nội dung đấu giá:*
- Thời điểm bắt đầu 09/01/2017 (dd/mm/YYYY) khi chủ đề đấu giá được mở và kết thúc vào hết này *14/01/2017* căn cứ theo giờ hiển thị trên bài viết của diễn đàn. Thời gian khá dài vì có một số đơn vị muốn đặt banner không thường xuyên tham gia.
- Mỗi người tham gia, có thể đấu giá cùng lúc cho nhiều banner khác nhau. Cách thức sẽ được hướng dẫn bên dưới.
- Vì có một số trường hợp, diễn đàn chặn bài viết tự động vì có dấu hiệu nào đó (BQT hoàn toàn không mong muốn), các bạn có thể tạo bài viết mới để ra giá. Bài viết chờ kiểm duyệt sẽ không được công nhận & bị xóa.
- Giá khởi điểm là *2,000,000vnd* (hai triệu vnd) cho việc đặt banner trên diễn đàn *01 năm*. Tại các vị trí mà người tham gia thắng được.
- Vị trí ưu tiên là từ trái qua phải (đồng thời cho sidebar là từ trên xuống dưới).
- Bước giá là bội số của 10,000vnd (mười nghìn vnd). Tức là mức giá đưa ra phải chia tròn cho *10,000vnd*.
- Sau thời gian đấu giá, BQT sẽ chốt danh sách người thắng & gởi thông tin theo danh sách. Các bạn sẽ thanh toán vào ngày 16/01, nếu sau 2 ngày (tức sau 18/01) các bạn vẫn chưa thanh toán thì sẽ được cập nhật cho người kế tiếp. Nếu vẫn chưa hoàn thành. BQT vẫn sẽ khóa danh sách vào ngày 22/01.
- Banner được đặt, ngay sau khi BQT tuyên bố người thắng cuộc & chốt danh sách người đã thanh toán. Thời gian chính thức được công nhận đặt banner là *01/02/2017 đến 01/02/2018*.
- Nội dung banner là đơn vị kinh doanh hoặc không phải đơn vị kinh doanh đều được (homebage). Trang mục tiêu có nội dung giới thiệu hoặc kinh doanh về khoa học, kỹ thuật, máy móc, thiết bị.

*Cách thức đấu giá.*
1. Bài đầu tiên, gồm có thông tin liên lạc & giá. 
2. Các bài sau chỉ cần có giá phù hợp.
3. Với các trường hợp muốn đấu để giành nhiều vị trí thì cho cùng lúc nhiều giá.
_VD:
- 2400K-2300K-2200K-2100K. được hiểu là đấu giá cho 4 vị trí khác nhau, với mức giá là 2400K/2300K/2200K/2100K
- Hoặc 2400Kx4 được hiểu là muốn đấu giá cho 4 vị trí, 2400K cho mỗi vị trí.
- Hoặc 10000K cho tất cả được hiểu là 2500K cho mỗi vị trí.
- Khi tham gia nhiều vị trí, có thể các bạn sẽ trúng giá được một hoặc tất cả các vị trí. Tùy theo múc giá mà bạn và các bạn cùng tham gia khác đưa ra.
VD:
- A: 2400K/2300K/2200K/2100K
- B: 2310K.
Kết thúc: A sẽ được các vị trí 1, 3, 4. B sẽ được vị trí 2._

Sau phiên đấu giá, các bạn sẽ nhận được thông tin người phụ trách tài chính diễn đàn. Và tiến hành thanh toán như đã nêu ở trên.
Các bạn có thể tự thỏa thuận để nhượng lại vị trí cho các bạn tham gia khác nếu muốn.

Trân trọng cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm theo dõi.

----------

biết tuốt, Diyodira, h-d, khoa.address, Minh Phi Nguyen, Se7en_G

----------


## Diyodira

Em mở hàng cho xôm, tinh thần ủng hộ là chinh
2010k
Thanks

----------

CNC PRO, iamnot.romeo, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Luyến

Cũng theo 2050k

----------

Diyodira, h-d, iamnot.romeo

----------


## haianhelectric

Mình theo 3000k

----------

Diyodira, h-d, iamnot.romeo

----------


## Diyodira

> slot nào cũng bid 3tr


Ong này qua năm mới đổi nít đi nha, tui cũng còn trong top panel thứ 3 từ trái sang đó, phải hôn "ếch"min  :Big Grin: 
Chỉ cần 1 bác chen vô nữa thì cuộc đua sẽ khác ngay ha ha...
Thanks

----------


## ducmoctx

CNC24H - Điện thoại liên hệ: 0939.256.266
Mình theo: 3010K - 2600K - 2200K - 2100K

----------


## CNC PRO

Tổng kết đến thời điểm này!
- Diyodira - 2010K (1 vị trí)
- Luyến - 2050K (1 vị trí)
- haianhelectric - 3000K (1 vị trí)
- ducmoctx - 3010K - 2600K - 2200K - 2100K (4 vị trí)

Tạm kết xét mức giá từ cao xuống thấp, từ ưu tiên đến kém ưu tiên. Ta có:
1. ducmoctx 3010K
2. haianhelectric 3000K
3. ducmoctx 2600K
4. ducmoctx 2200K

Mình thấy đã rất rỏ ràng mà?

----------


## CNC PRO

Vậy với các mong muốn gộp chung 2 vị trí cho banner kích thước lớn hơn thì sao?
1. Các bạn buộc phải đưa ra giá tuyệt đối để các thành viên khác không thể xen vào giữa.
2. Thương lượng với thành viên xen giữa & mua lại vị trí (vì các thành viên tham gia, có quyền tự thương lượng & trao đổi vị trí với nhau).

----------


## Diyodira

> Tổng kết đến thời điểm này!
> - Diyodira - 2010K (1 vị trí)
> - Luyến - 2050K (1 vị trí)
> - haianhelectric - 3000K (1 vị trí)
> - ducmoctx - 3010K - 2600K - 2200K - 2100K (4 vị trí)
> 
> Tạm kết xét mức giá từ cao xuống thấp, từ ưu tiên đến kém ưu tiên. Ta có:
> 1. ducmoctx 3010K
> 2. haianhelectric 3000K
> ...


Cncpro đã rõ rõ và rõ ràng mạch lạc ngay từ đầu, ếch inbox riêng cho bạn gì đó chứ giải thích như này rối và xấu trang bid quà.

Minh tiếp 2210k


Thanks

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
1. Do có nhiều bạn Inbox đặt vị trí với mình, trong đó các vị trí có trùng nhau.
2. Có bạn đề nghị 1 vị trí, có bạn đề nghị tất cả vị trí cho banner kích thước lớn.
3. Thông qua các ý kiến ở Góp ý về hỗ trợ quảng cáo trên diễn đàn
4. Khảo sát & đánh giá lại vị trí thuận lợi của banner, thấy vị trí không quá ảnh hưởng đến khã năng hiển thị. Các vị trí thuận lợi nhất là 1/2/3, vị trí 4 là kém thuận lợi.

BQT đã đưa ra mức giá khởi điểm là 2,000,000VND/vị trí/01 năm. Mức khởi điểm này thấp hơn rất nhiều so với mức mà BQT đã nhận được đề nghị từ PM. BQT nhận thấy đây là mức hợp lý tối thiểu cho 01 vị trí.
Thành viên tham gia không tự chọn vị trí, vì nếu chọn như thế càng làm phức tạp thêm cho quá trình tham gia. Muốn đấu riêng mỗi vị trí trong cùng một phiên càng làm cho người tham gia rối thêm. Muốn đạt mục đích này phải tách riêng thành 04 phiên, như thế sẽ rất mất thời gian.
*Việc cho phép đấu cùng lúc nhiều vị trí là tạo điều kiện cho các đơn vị muốn lấy nhiều vì trị cho banner kích thước lớn, không nhằm mục đích tranh giành vị trí 1/2/3/4.*

Vì tính chất quan trọng và mong muốn mang lại sự hài lòng đối với thành viên BQT đã đưa ra mô hình (luật) đấu giá trước đó một thời gian. Với hy vọng các bạn quan tâm có thể trao đổi góp ý để tạo nên một chủ đề đấu giá chặt chẻ & rỏ ràng. Nhưng các bạn đã không có bất kỳ ý kiến nào. BQT nghĩ là các bạn hoàn toàn đồng ý với nội dung & cách thức tổ chức.

Nay phiên đấu đã mở, mọi ý kiến xoay quanh nội dung xin vui lòng trao đổi tại chủ đề Thông báo & lấy ý kiến về việc mở bán vị trí đặt banner quảng cáo trên diễn đàn!. Các trao đổi trước đó đều được di chuyển về chủ đề này.

*BQT xin cô động nội dung, các bạn lưu ý để có thể tiếp tục tham gia đấu giá.*
1. Thành viên có thể tham gia đấu giá cho 1 hoặc nhiều vị trí. Cách cho giá xin vui lòng xem các ví dụ ở bài #1.
2. Thành viên không tự chọn được vị trí mong muốn.
3. Khi kết thúc, BQT sẽ kiểm tra chọn ra 04 mức giá cao nhất cho 04 vị trí. Xếp theo thứ tự từ trái qua phải, từ trên xuống dưới.

_Với các bạn không nhằm mục đích đặt banner kích thước lớn. Chỉ cần tham gia 01 giá là được, theo dõi để ra giá sao cho lọt vào top 4.

Hướng dẫn thêm cho các bạn muốn giành nhiều hơn 2, 3, 4 vị để đặt banner kích thước lớn.
Chọn cách cho giá kiểu GIÁ 6000K x 2 (giá gộp cho 2 vị trí, VD 6000K tức mỗi vị trí đặt giá là 3000K).

Hướng dẫn thêm cho các bạn muốn giành nhiều hơn 2, 3, 4 vị để đặt nhiều hơn 01 banner.
Chọn cách cho giá kiểu GIÁ 1 - GIÁ 2 (với cách ra giá này, nếu thắng có thể 2 banner sẽ không nằm cạnh nhau)._

Tổng kết đến thời điểm này!
- Diyodira - 2210K (1 vị trí)
- Luyến - 2050K (1 vị trí)
- haianhelectric - 3000K (1 vị trí)
- ducmoctx - 3010K - 2600K - 2200K - 2100K (4 vị trí)

Tạm kết xét mức giá từ cao xuống thấp, từ ưu tiên đến kém ưu tiên. Ta có:
1. ducmoctx 3010K
2. haianhelectric 3000K
3. ducmoctx 2600K
4. Diyodira 2210K

Cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm

----------


## haianhelectric

Em đặt 3300kx1. Các bác làm như thế cho dễ hiểu.

----------


## haianhelectric

Mình đặt 3500k cho 1 ô nhé.

----------


## CNC PRO

Tổng kết đến thời điểm này!
- Diyodira - 2210K (1 vị trí)
- Luyến - 2050K (1 vị trí)
- haianhelectric - 3500K (1 vị trí)
- ducmoctx - 3010K - 2600K - 2200K - 2100K (4 vị trí)

Tạm kết xét mức giá từ cao xuống thấp, từ ưu tiên đến kém ưu tiên. Ta có:
1. haianhelectric 3500K
2. ducmoctx 3010K
3. ducmoctx 2600K
4. Diyodira 2210K

----------


## tradacnc

Mình tham gia với một vị trí 3000k

----------


## CNC PRO

Tổng kết đến thời điểm này!
- Diyodira - 2210K (1 vị trí)
- Luyến - 2050K (1 vị trí)
- haianhelectric - 3500K (1 vị trí)
- ducmoctx - 3010K - 2600K - 2200K - 2100K (4 vị trí)
- tradacnc - 3000K

Tạm kết xét mức giá từ cao xuống thấp, từ ưu tiên đến kém ưu tiên. Ta có:
1. haianhelectric 3500K
2. ducmoctx 3010K
3. tradacnc 3000K
4. ducmoctx 2600K
-----------------------------------------------
5. Diyodira 2210K

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

> Mình tham gia với một vị trí 3000k


Bác Huy lựu đạn lọt vào top đăng baner thì chán chết

----------


## dungtb

em đấu 1 vị trí 3020k

----------


## thucncvt

Em cũng đấu 1 vị trí 3030k ,Thư 0909112460

----------


## dungtb

em đấu 3040k

----------


## ducmoctx

Em theo 3200k

----------


## thucncvt

Em cũng đấu 1 vị trí 3210k ,Thư 0909112460

----------


## dungtb

em đấu 3400k

----------


## thucncvt

Em cũng đấu 1 vị trí 3500k ,Thư 0909112460

----------


## dungtb

hết giờ @@

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Thời gian đấu giá đã kết thúc. Mình xin tổng kết sơ bộ các thành viên đã tham gia.

- Diyodira - 2210K
- Luyến - 2050K
- *haianhelectric* - 3500K
- *ducmoctx* - 3200K
- tradacnc - 3000K
- *dungtb* - 3400K
- *thucncvt* - 3210

Tổng kêt cho *04* vị trí.
1. haianhelectric - 3500K
2. dungtb - 3400K
3. thucncvt - 3210
4. ducmoctx - 3200K

Thông tin tài khoản sẽ được PM cho các bạn thắng cuộc.
Thông tin về link liên kết, banner. Các bạn vui lòng chuẩn bị & PM hoặc email (dưới sign) cho mình. Mình sẽ cập nhật ngay khi nhận được info.

Cám ơn các bạn đã nhiệt tình tham gia.

----------


## thucncvt

Ka ka vậy vẫn về thứ 3 

 hồi hộp vãi

----------


## dungtb

trường hợp vị trí đấu thắng mà bỏ thì xử sao bác ếch ? :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC PRO

> trường hợp vị trí đấu thắng mà bỏ thì xử sao bác ếch ?


Trường hợp này, BQT cũng đã dự liệu.
- Mời thành viên có mức giá kế tiếp tham gia.
- Thành viên bỏ cuộc sẽ được vinh danh thay cho banner  :Smile: 
- Và nếu các thành viên đã tham gia, bất bình thì có thể khóa thành viên, cảnh cáo 07 ngày vì đã gây mất thời gian của các thành viên khác.

Cuộc đấu giá nhằm mục đích gây quỹ duy trì diễn đàn. Không nhằm mục đích gây khó/dễ cho thành viên. Đồng thời cũng cân bằng quyền lợi của cả hai. Do đó BQT hy vọng việc bỏ cuộc (nếu có) vì lý do gì do gì đó thật chính đáng.
Thật ra BQT có nhận được vài đề nghị từ các đơn vị kinh doanh, không phải là thành viên diễn đàn. Nhưng BQT đã tạm từ chối để dành vị trí cho các thành viên trực tiếp tham gia.

Trân trọng!

----------


## Luyến

Đúng là em ko có duyên trong những vụ đấu giá kiểu này. Tối qua thứ 7 đi nhậu về say mịa mất  :Frown:  ko đấu được. Thôi thì vẫn giữ mức 2050k để đẳng baner ở vị trí cột dọc bên phải

----------


## dungtb

Ủa em có thấy vị trí đấu nào bên phải đâu ta ?

----------


## Luyến

> Ủa em có thấy vị trí đấu nào bên phải đâu ta ?


Chỗ cũ á.


 Thanks

----------


## dungtb

Nhưng em thấy ko có  trong thông báo đấu mà. Cụ ếch cho em ý kiến với.

----------


## Diyodira

> Đúng là em ko có duyên trong những vụ đấu giá kiểu này. Tối qua thứ 7 đi nhậu về say mịa mất  ko đấu được. Thôi thì vẫn giữ mức 2050k để đẳng baner ở vị trí cột dọc bên phài


Minh cũng đua đòi 1 lô hẻm hóc cho vui mà thời gian này mạng đểu quá nên không hứng thu.
Chuc mừng mấy ae đấu thầu trúng, chúc 2017 làm, ăn phát tài

Thanks

----------


## CNC PRO

Danh sách thành viên đã hoàn tất giao dịch. BQT sẽ cập nhật banner ngay khi có thể.
- thucncvt
- haianhelectric
- ducmoctx
- dungtb

Đã hoàn thành cho 04 banner.
Cảm ơn các bạn!

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Các bạn đã thanh khoản, xin vui lòng gởi link & banner vào email dưới sign giúp.
Vừa rồi, remove banner mà không backup link nên đã mất liên kết.

*Lưu ý!*
Banner kích thước rộng 240px, cao 120px.
Banner sẽ được hiện thị ở dưới banner diễn đàn & trên SideBar ở trang chính.

@Luyến & All
Nếu bạn thống nhất thế, diễn đàn sẽ add thêm banner của bạn vào SideBar.

Cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm!

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Các bạn xin vui lòng gởi link & banner vào email dưới sign giúp.
Vừa rồi, remove banner mà không backup link nên đã mất liên kết.

Lưu ý!
Banner kích thước rộng 240px, cao 120px.
Banner sẽ được hiện thị ở dưới banner diễn đàn & trên SideBar ở trang chính.

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Đến hôm nay mình vẫn chưa nhận được link & banner từ các bạn thắng cuộc.
Các bạn tranh thủ gửi thông tin để cập nhật nhé. Vui lòng gởi link & banner vào email dưới sign giúp.
Vừa rồi, remove banner mà không backup link nên đã mất liên kết.

Lưu ý!
Banner kích thước rộng 240px, cao 120px.
Banner sẽ được hiện thị ở dưới banner diễn đàn & trên SideBar ở trang chính.

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

Chúc các bạn, năm mới có nhiều dự án mới, năng lượng mới mang lại nhiều thành công mới!

Về banner.
Có thể phiên đấu giá kết thúc vào khoảng thời gian cận tết. Các bạn bận rộn công việc & gia đình nên không chuẩn bị kịp banner như dự định.
Do đó, mình xin lùi thời gian bắt đầu đang banner là 15/02/2017.

Mong là các bạn, sau tết tranh thủ gởi link & banner cho đúng theo kế hoạch.

Chúc các bạn vui.

----------

thucncvt

----------


## anhbe58

admin cho hỏi vậy muốn đăng kí làm shop đảm bảo thì đk ở đâu vậy

----------

